# Dang



## Guest (May 20, 2005)

I got made redundant yesterday - will most likely be out of a job in the next 14 days.

So if anyone knows of places looking for IT Engineers/Technicians, let me know!


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

what's redundant?


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2005)

I lost my job.

Not fired, the other one.


----------



## Sunshine Spirit (Feb 22, 2005)

mrmole, sorry to hear that, it's awful news. I hope you'll find another job quickly.

BTW, I absolutely *love* your signature and avatar. Even though most animated avatars freak me out, Flat Eric's d man!

I've got the *real* Flat Eric! I would've posted a photo' of me with him, but I don't know how to...


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2005)

Sunshine Spirit said:


> mrmole, sorry to hear that, it's awful news. I hope you'll find another job quickly.
> 
> BTW, I absolutely *love* your signature and avatar. Even though most animated avatars freak me out, Flat Eric's d man!
> 
> I've got the *real* Flat Eric! I would've posted a photo' of me with him, but I don't know how to...


Thanks, I hope so too. So annoying, I was going to look at cars at the weekend too. :evil:

Heh heh, the sig made me laugh when I saw it!


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

oh, that sucks a fat one, doesn't it? do you get money for unemployment?


----------



## mcsiegs (Apr 27, 2005)

Mrmole - let me also say that I love your Avatar. It is my favorite one on the forum.

I spent a year in Cardiff, Wales working for the Number 118118 (I am sure you saw the corny runners on TV). They are always looking, but I am sure you probably don't want to work in Wales.

I am really sorry to hear about your job, but another one should be around the corner soon, especially in your area of expertise.

Take care, mate.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

mc, how'd you get a work visa? or did you just get paid under the table?


----------



## mcsiegs (Apr 27, 2005)

I got a temporary work visa from the UK government with the understanding that I would be training my replacement most of the assignment. Also, I had to get paid 40% in the UK (in pounds) and 60% in my US account (in dollars). Thank God I didn't have to do my taxes (the company paid for E&Y to do them).

It is a bitch getting a work visa for the UK. You really have to prove that there is no one else in the country that can do the job.

I loved it over there.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

yeah, it's not just in england that it's hard to get a job in...it's everywhere in europe now. it's that damned european union messing it up for all of us from the u.s.. i lived in spain for 6 months and couldn't find a job at all. granted, during tourist season i may have been able to find one, but all i wanted to do was go to festivals, drink, and lay on the beach...ahhhh spain! what a wonderful country!


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2005)

mcsiegs said:


> Mrmole - let me also say that I love your Avatar. It is my favorite one on the forum.


  Aww shucks

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

It's hard to find a job in the US too these days. But an Engineering/IT job shouldn't be too hard to find.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2005)

mcsiegs said:


> It is a bitch getting a work visa for the UK. You really have to prove that there is no one else in the country that can do the job.


No problem - change your name to Mohammed Jalalalabad - and enjoy a free house, car, benefit money, and legal immunity


----------



## Sunshine Spirit (Feb 22, 2005)

I hate to say it, but mrmole's right! :shock: I'm honestly not prejudice, but it really IS easy to get benefits over here, etc.. LOL A mile away from me, in the Grangetown area, there are so many Pakistanis, that they've even got a "*Khan* Travel Shop", etc.. 70% of them live off the taxpayer.

What amuses me most, is that 85% of taxi drivers in Cardiff are Pakistanis. One member of the family will take the written and verbal street knowledge test and an advanced driving test, then the *whole family* illegally uses the same taxi license. LOL Even the Grandmothers (They put fake beards on.)! This is *true*!

My customers are always complaining that the Pakistanis haven't got a blooming clue where they're going. They don't even know where certain AREAS (Suburbs) of Cardiff are, let alone streets.

However, I have many friends who are Pakistanis. About 10% of Pakistani taxi drivers are really lovely people and they work their 'nuts' off, so I hate it when they frequently get swindled or beaten up by their customers.

BTW, mrmole... yeah, I know I shouldn't laugh, but I couldn't help it. Your signature gave me the giggles. It's my favourite signature and avatar on this forum.

:lol:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

In theory, for us Brits we are allowed to go and live permanently, no questions asked, in any country in the european union. We are all one big happy family. I didn't have any trouble living and working in Holland at all - probably because the Dutch don't like making a fuss, but anyway. All I had to do was register with the police, who just said shrugged their shoulders and said 'Thanks, bye', and get a SOFI (tax) number. That was it.

I'd love to move to a med country. Spain, or preferably Italy.

On the other hand, from what I've heard from friends, unless you have a close blood relative of the country your moving to, it's easier and less painless to cut off your arm than get a job outside the EU. America, and OZ, are particular bastards in this respect. I guess that's the same for Yanks and Ozzies trying to work here, but if you went to ANY bar in London it certainly doesn't seem that way!  Anyway, who wants to work over here ? It's the most expensive country on the planet !!!


----------

